# Hot days and COLD nights!!



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Besides bad food and and people getting sick at their COP, things aren't too hot and heavy. Danielle says those "idiots" can't hit anything w/ those RPG's. Closest one to their COP was about 100m. out from the front gate. Hopes to be home in late Oct., wants to take our grandson Trick or Treating, and go to the Dickies 500 w/ me and mom. We have our tickets already, close to Turn one this time. Usually its around Turn Four the last few times we have went. I told her getting the ticket wouldn't be a problem, but sitting close to us will be!!

She had to close, and get ready for Tower duty. Shes a D*** good shot too. "Get Some" as we said!! Wish I had a pic to show but I haven't gotten' one either!! What a warrior.... we are so proud of both our soldiers. Hope Jamie picks up her "butter bars" next year. So long for now folks....ed and denise in hitchcock


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

God bless her and her fellow troops. Pass along my thanks.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

You bet, from an old jarhead myself!!


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

RiverRat1962 said:


> God bless her and her fellow troops. Pass along my thanks.


x2 God Bless them all!


----------

